
Ask HN: If you could work on anything what would it be? - sharemywin
If had the resources of a billionaire what would you work on?<p>BTW, I&#x27;m not offering...just asking... :)
======
sharemywin
I'd probably work on a group of robots that can do home chores. Dishes,
cooking, cleaning, laundry, lawn mowing, take out the garbage.

------
jetti
Getting a PhD or two. I'd love to be able to study programming language design
theory as well as compiler research full time

------
dvdhnt
I would work on a few public service projects.

Mental health identification and treatment.

Sexual assault prevention.

Parenting and life counseling.

